# Cloth transfers over paper transfers



## mistateez (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm looking for 11x17 or 13x19 cloth transfers. The transfers are made out of a cloth material & have a addhessive style backing (just like regular heat press paper). I've looked everywhere & I can't find them. I've seen them on urban style (hip-hop) shirts the last couple of years.


----------



## streetleague21 (Mar 23, 2006)

im new 2 tshirt printing & have never heard of cloth transfers. are they any better than paper transfers?


----------



## mistateez (Mar 15, 2006)

They seem to last alot longer. I noticed some slight fading, but we're talking like two years later.


----------



## quilterk8 (Sep 10, 2005)

You may be thinking of subliCloth. It's a 100% poly fabric that is sublimated and then heat pressed to allow dyesub on dark garments. SubliDecal is another product of theirs onto which you sublimate and then apply like pressure sensitive sign vinyl.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually what your looking for is Pellon.

You can find it at proworld.com

http://www.proworldinc.com/dept/txtSearch/PELLON/restrict/others

Bryan


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

majkthreads said:


> Actually what your looking for is Pellon.
> 
> You can find it at proworld.com
> 
> ...


These are for display use, not for adhesion to a Tshirt. Sublicloth is the correct material. Also, Airwaves has a 2 step opaque fabric paper with adhesive , can be subbed or heat transfered.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually pellon can be applied to anything, wood , glass, cloth, plastic as long as the item can take the heat you can use it. 

So yes pellon can be used on cloth, in fact allot of scrapbookers use it and also embroidery people use it too. 



Bryan


----------



## Sac printer (Mar 10, 2006)

Brian, my man, I think you have things mixed up..Pellon is used to display transfers or as a test print material in screenprinting. I'm sure there are many uses for pellon but I don't think it's a good idea to run it through your injet printer.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

You don't run pellon thru the printer you run your transfer thru it. Then press it onto the pellon that can be pressed just to about anything. Bull


----------

